# Spectrum Five, new DBS HD service



## cablewithaview

Does anyone have a web site or info concerning a new DBS provider in the US? From what I read, they will have a satellite at 114.5 WL, and offer HD programming. I'm interested in knowing more about this.


----------



## coffelt

From the press release:

_About Spectrum Five

Washington, DC based Spectrum Five's DBS satellite slot at 114.5 WL is the first true full CONUS (U.S. foot print) DBS satellite network authorized by the U.S. in over a decade. Spectrum Five's first satellite (to be launched in 2010) will provide a full, national broadcast "beam," and will concentrate additional bandwidth to over 50% of the U.S. population by placing spot beams on the top 20 major population centers. In addition to its position at 114.5, Spectrum Five has also registered seven full-CONUS "reverse band" slots (119, 115, 111, 107, 103, 99, and 95 degrees West Longitude).

Spectrum Five's flexible content distribution network enables new forms of bandwidth intensive video content to be delivered both direct to the premises and in vehicles delivered via 8-10" antennas. The Spectrum Five satellite broadcast represents a throughput of over 1 Gbps in each spot beam -- enough capacity to provide 500-600 SDTV channels, enabling the download of a 6 GB HDTV movie in less than a minute or a 10 minute video iPod file in less than a second. _​
--Lee


----------



## Steve615

Here is a 22 page document from the FCC in regards to Spectrum Five.

http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DA-06-2439A1.txt

The document is dated 11/29/06.


----------



## Steve615

Some more recent news,dated 9/30/08.

http://www.billingworld.com/news/briefs/spectrum-five-transverse-back-office-deploy.html


----------



## Steve615

Another article,from 2/29/08.

http://www.tvtechnology.com/article/20292


----------



## Steve615

Here is another FCC document from Feb. '08.

http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/FCC-08-64A1.pdf


----------



## cablewithaview

Thanks, I was hoping to find a web site of the company to provide the service but I haven't come up with anything.

Question, if this pans out and offers great programming, would you switch from Dish or DTV?


----------



## phrelin

I wouldn't plan my switch just yet.

The only public information on these folks is that they are tied to lobbyist R. David Wilson of New Frontiers Communications Consulting and former staffer to Senator Bob Dole.

Wilson filed their Notice of Sale of Securities in April.


----------



## Richard King

phrelin said:


> The only public information on these folks is that they are tied to lobbyist R. David Wilson of New Frontiers Communications Consulting and former staffer to Senator Bob Dole.


Gee, I wonder if they are in any way related to New Frontier Media. 

I might consider adding them if they secure the Voom Channels.


----------



## cablewithaview

Richard King said:


> Gee, I wonder if they are in any way related to New Frontier Media.
> 
> I might consider adding them if they secure the Voom Channels.


Voom channels would be a plus in my book as well. To bad Cablevision isn't in my neck of the woods.


----------



## lwilli201

> In addition to its position at 114.5, Spectrum Five has also registered seven full-CONUS "reverse band" slots (119, 115, 111, 107, 103, 99, and 95 degrees West Longitude).


OK, first, what is "reverse band"?

I can not wait to see their 8 LNB dish.


----------



## cablewithaview

I believe the term "reverse band" is meaning a two way system. I could be wrong tho.


----------



## James Long

cablewithaview said:



> I believe the term "reverse band" is meaning a two way system. I could be wrong tho.


"Reverse Band" is using the DBS uplink band (17.3-17.8 GHz) as the downlink band on the new satellite service.


----------



## HD_Wayne

James Long said:


> "Reverse Band" is using the DBS uplink band (17.3-17.8 GHz) as the downlink band on the new satellite service.


So if the uplink is in use as a downlink, then how is the content uplinked to the bird to be downlinked on the uplink frequencies? What magic is in use to do this. Please let me know. Thanks

Wayne


----------



## James Long

HD_Wayne said:


> So if the uplink is in use as a downlink, then how is the content uplinked to the bird to be downlinked on the uplink frequencies? What magic is in use to do this. Please let me know. Thanks


The uplink frequencies for "reverse DBS" are in the 24GHz range (24.75 to 25.25). Uplinks for regular DBS are in the 17GHz range (17.3 to 17.8 where "reverse DBS" downlinks). Downlinks for regular DBS are in the 12GHz range (12.2 to 12.7).

The magic is making sure that the uplinks to regular DBS do not interfere with the downlinked reverse DBS channels. That huge dish sending signals into space is likely to interfere with home users trying to receive reverse DBS on the ground near the uplink sites. Two satellites at the same orbital would also have to make sure the new 17GHz downlinks are not hitting a neighboring 17GHz uplink satellite.

(Add for completion that the 11.7-12.2 Ku FSS band that is just below the regular DBS band is uplinked at 14.0-14.5 GHz. There is a lot of Ku going on!)


----------



## GroundControl2MjrTom

It looks like there's a new DBS operator coming to town. it looks like Directv's application for a 17 GHz license at 102/103 was thrown out on a technicality and Spectrum Five is next in line for a license in that DBS/Ku band slot (FCC announcement from 1/16/09).

That gives them 114.5 (full CONUS) and soon 103 for 1Ghz of spectrum over the US. ThEY have also registered full-CONUS reverse band slots @ 119, 115, 111, 107, 99, and 95 degrees WL.. can someone run some totals? who has more capacity with these awards (assuming S5 gets 103 and possibly more), DirecTV, DISH or S5 and in what order?


----------



## Christopher Gould

GroundControl2MjrTom said:


> It looks like there's a new DBS operator coming to town. it looks like Directv's application for a 17 GHz license at 102/103 was thrown out on a technicality and Spectrum Five is next in line for a license in that DBS/Ku band slot (FCC announcement from 1/16/09).
> 
> That gives them 114.5 (full CONUS) and soon 103 for 1Ghz of spectrum over the US. ThEY have also registered full-CONUS reverse band slots @ 119, 115, 111, 107, 99, and 95 degrees WL.. can someone run some totals? who has more capacity with these awards (assuming S5 gets 103 and possibly more), DirecTV, DISH or S5 and in what order?


i don't think it was thrown out, they were asked to resubmit it. I don't believe they have those other slots either. they have asked but not have been granted, plus where are they going to get the 2.5+ billion to launch that many satellits


----------



## GroundControl2MjrTom

You are partially right, but the writing is on the wall and the FCC is pretty specific in the ruling. Specifically, page 1 of the FCC declaratory ruling says 

"As a result, we find that DIRECTV's application for a 17/24 GHz BSS satellite at the 102.825° W.L. orbital location must be dismissed as defective."

It goes on to say on Page 4, section 12

"Spectrum Five points out that its application is next-in-line for the nominal 103° W.L. orbit location, after DIRECTV's application is dismissed as defective.33 Spectrum Five proposes to operate a Netherlands-licensed satellite at the 103.15° W.L. orbit location.34 Spectrum Five further proposes to operate at a reduced power level so that a 17/24 GHz BSS 
satellite at 107° W.L. would not experience any more interference than it would from a full-power satellite at the 103° W.L. orbit location.35 We will place this request on public notice, and consider it in a future Order."

The last sentence is pretty telling and the application/filing process and guidelines don't give a lot of leeway.

Do you have a different reading of the ruling? It is available online if you google it.


----------



## jimmyv2000

http://asterisk.tmcnet.com/topics/o...ects-transverse-launch-satellite-services.htm

I yahoo searched and found this
2010 first launch


----------



## Incompetent

Anything new with the spectrum five launch? Will they compete directly with D* and E*?


----------



## LNBDoctor

I vaguely remember that Spectrum Five had until the end of this year to build their satellite. Anyone hear how they're doing?


----------



## LNBDoctor

Spectrum Five filed a request for a free pass on the requirement that they build their first satellite within four years. Looks like the FCC wants to know why, and DIRECTV and DISH are telling the FCC that Spectrum Five should lose their license. Lots of melodramatic finger-pointing stuff posted on the FCC's IBFS satellite licensing website.


----------

